# Jaeger-LeCoultre skeleton clock 508



## Reinold (Feb 20, 2019)

Any suggestions for a possible source of a balance staff or complete balance for a Jaeger-LeCoultre skeleton clock 508? It's either listed as obsolete or not listed at all.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Will go digging, for you. Back soon.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Do you mean the inline 8 day clock ( better known as the " Bango" clock .which I's Calibre 210. ?


----------



## Reinold (Feb 20, 2019)

I don't know! It is numbered 508, and has an inline movement which looks identical to a 210 movement as seen in online photos.

To try to clarify, it appears identical in style and dimensions to the clock advertised here: https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/deco-swiss-jaeger-lecoultre-508-170918901

I'm guessing the movement is the same.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Can't see the picture. If it's an "inline" JLC . It would be the 210

I will go see if I have a balance staff. Back soon.


----------



## Reinold (Feb 20, 2019)

Thanks, Simon2. Much appreciated!


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

There is a staff on Ebay item # 233140581171

Hope this helps. regards Simon2


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Copied and pasted a couple of the pics from that link above, Simon...hope that clarifies.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

It's the "Banjo". Thanks for the picture. Roger.


----------



## Reinold (Feb 20, 2019)

Thanks Simon2 and Roger. That looks interesting. The clock looks virtually identical. The only difference I can see is that the endstone and jewel hole are in the brass plate, secured by a shock spring, whereas in the photo the endstone and jewel hole are set in a steel end piece.

This photo seems to show an identical clock with a similar movement:

https://www.the-saleroom.com/it-it/auction-catalogues/watchesofknightsbridge/catalogue-id-srwatc10013/lot-b8a10a25-9033-4f63-a41a-a621009e6e02

It may well be that the staff is the same, but I note the description of the staff for sale says 'LE COULTRE 19" 210 C BALANCE STAFF PART #13'. What might the 19" refer to, if it means 19 inches? I thought the symbol for ligne is ''' and I don't see how it would relate to this movement? I will contact the seller for more clarification, but very many thanks for your help so far. Regards. Reinold


----------

